# Ghost town



## Cuda

Now I know what a ghost town feels like - empty to say the least.

Sad that it had to come to this, but as Forest Gump said - it happens!

Don't know if people like Dodge, Spottymac, Red Phoenix, Baz etc are still active, but just want to say it was great knowing and meeting you in some cases

the carnival has to end some time I guess - sniff sniff 

I can't even get my account deleted it seems, so I am stuck in this ghost town forever!

Ah well, I think the good ol Seekers below will see me out the door 






Au revoir AKFF


----------



## yellowprowler

I have been a lurker for a while. It seemed like a good time to officially join. I have learnt heaps reading the posts on here for the last 6 or so months. If i can now give a bit back and keep this place alive it is a good thing.


----------



## barrajack

I have learnt heaps reading the posts on here for the last 6 or so months.

Yes this is a very Cool Place to hang out


----------



## yellowprowler

I've been called a heap of things but never a spy. Normally i get called a bludger. Since you want to know more about me i am from schofields and am between jobs. I also like walks along the beach and crying in the rain, do i sound like your type mate


----------



## Dodge

Cuda still drift in for a bo peep from time to time, but not as active as previously....All the best mate.


----------



## spottymac

I am still here Cuda, I look in every day and read the posts and see what you guys are up to. 
AKFF is like family to me and I am hoping thing will get back to normal soon. 
I Know every one is dirty on what happened but let the dust settle and we can make it work, we have so much History on this Awesome forum so lets not throw it all way.
Cheers Stu


----------



## Cuda

spottymac said:


> I am still here Cuda, I look in every day and read the posts and see what you guys are up to.
> AKFF is like family to me and I am hoping thing will get back to normal soon.
> I Know every one is dirty on what happened but let the dust settle and we can make it work, we have so much History on this Awesome forum so lets not throw it all way.
> Cheers Stu


Trouble is Stu, a lot of that history is being wiped as we speak 8) .

I guess if fellas like you and Dodge are still here then there is some hope yet !

Would love to catch up again for a beer sometime


----------



## spottymac

Any time Cuda


----------



## intrepid

Cuda said:


> spottymac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is Stu, a lot of that history is being wiped as we speak 8) .
Click to expand...

pretty selfish behavior if you really put it into perspective... :?


----------



## killer

COOEE!!!!!! cooeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Tim71

Lost for words.
I only joined this forum last year and haven't been active for a little while. A great bunch of people with good advice and even better piss taking skills..
To read about the recent events, characters leaving, holes shot through the threads, it saddens me  
Yep, lost for words..


----------



## scater

Well what can you say?
We never saw it coming.
Worst-case scenario.
.
Terrible what's happened here.
Heavy hearts all round.
Even the best places finish eventually.
You never know though.
As one door closes, another opens.
Knowledge is power.
So don't give up all hope.
He who seeks the answer,
Eventually finds the way.
Destinations have a way of showing up.
.
Call around.
Open your eyes.
Maybe we'll see you soon.


----------



## Cuda

I might have to stick around - I have never had this many views on all my previous posts combined I think! :lol:


----------



## Bludymick

A ot of histoty has been removed , and thats unfortunate.
we can grow that tree of knowledge again.


----------



## kayakone

Cuda said:


> I might have to stick around - I have never had this many views on all my previous posts combined I think! :lol:


Stick around Mark. We have lost a few good people who jumped ship too early, but consider who we have lost - they might well come back....no tears over Kraley and certain people, particularly _some_ moderators, who were abusive and untruthful. I will miss Ado's wisdom and stories.


----------



## TheMassive

The Massive says this;

While yet you may miss the wisdom that fills your heart, the reciprocal want to grant you that dissipated many moons ago. Not as a single entity, but as the very protectors of what they built.

Never has one person driven so many away, if the real truth was to be told, and it is known by few, the grief would span a thousand years.

The Victim is not one single person who threatens to further destroy, but those that have sought refuge away from the cancer.


----------



## kayakone

TheMassive said:


> The Massive says this;
> 
> While yet you may miss the wisdom that fills your heart, the reciprocal want to grant you that dissipated many moons ago. Not as a single entity, but as the very protectors of what they built.
> 
> Never has one person driven so many away, if the real truth was to be told, and it is known by few, the grief would span a thousand years.
> 
> The Victim is not one single person who threatens to further destroy, but those that have sought refuge away from the cancer.


So wise and so brave, Mr. Incognito.


----------



## kritz

Another wise man was supposed to have said 'light shall shine out of the darkness'. I would like to know who left the light on in the shed?


----------



## Guest

Whilst doing some research of old posts for skills and safety tips I stumbled on this and several other "interesting" posts. Why interesting I hear you say? Because they are still here that's why.

I'm actually quite impressed with the way the new owners have handled this whole sorry saga, no doubt helped by the fact they have faced the situation before. If I was in charge the people who orchestrated this vicious offensive would have been shown the door ages ago.

But I digress. I'm actually here to beg those who threatened to delete content not to go through with it. This once great forum is such a valuable resource for everyone, especially newbies like myself, and I say thankyou to all who have contributed so much. It truly would be a travesty if the only legacy left by so many good people was their bitterness.

Now where was I? Oh yeh i'll hopefully be out on the harbour somewhere this weekend so keep an eye out for a beat up old red prowler and say g'day.


----------



## gbc

Thanks for the laugh, I haven't seen irony like that in years. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheMassive

The RedActor is a wise and intelligent being, the forum is more enlightened for having the RedActors guidance and kind words.

May the locust settle on this field.


----------



## Cuda

Wow, it's still going strong 

Nice to see you dropping by big fella ;-)


----------



## Guest

You definitely should stick around a bit longer Cuda. I' m sure there are more pearls of wisdom yet to come from he who is known as THE MASSIVE?


----------



## Cuda

Well I am a bit of a clingy type anyway as some of my old girlfriends would testify to when they gave me the flick back in my youth and I wouldnt let go so the carnival may not quite be over for me here yet :lol:

Yes, the Massive does have a certain way with words eh ;-)


----------



## vertigrator

I missed the whole drama so don't really know why people jumped ship. But I will say that it is the heaps of people on the forum and the info they share that makes it an awesome resource. Pretty sad if a few threads that got out of hand, whatever they were, make people jump ship.


----------



## eagle4031

vertigrator said:


> I missed the whole drama so don't really know why people jumped ship. But I will say that it is the heaps of people on the forum and the info they share that makes it an awesome resource. Pretty sad if a few threads that got out of hand, whatever they were, make people jump ship.


Could not agree more
forgive and forget


----------



## eagle4031

matcoburn said:


> I'm bi-coastal, chew gum and walk at the same time, access more than one forum.


There is hope
a man who can multi task


----------



## freddo2013

eagle4031 said:


> vertigrator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the whole drama so don't really know why people jumped ship. But I will say that it is the heaps of people on the forum and the info they share that makes it an awesome resource. Pretty sad if a few threads that got out of hand, whatever they were, make people jump ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more
> forgive and forget
Click to expand...

Yeah, but it's a lot more than a thread getting out of hand - in fact it's got nothing to do with any threads on the forum...

The entire site, user-base, content and all was sold by the bloke who originally set-up and registered AKFF. It was bought
by a canadian company called Verticalscope (google them and their strategies), which simply buys up popular forums, such as AKFF,
and then uses them to generate advertising revenue.

I was a long time AKFF member, for over 9 years, and had put a lot of time and effort into posting reports, DIYs, photos and
a great many other things into the site. But I had to depart when a commercial entity such as Vertical Scrape takes my
public-domain stuff (as I had posted it freely for the benefit of AKFF members) and them uses it to make money for
themselves.

Make no mistake, Vertical Scrape has absolutely NO interest it kayak fishing, be in in Australia, or any other part of
the world. They simply want users to click on their ads and therefore make them money.

I feel a bit sorry for new members that have recently signed-up to AKFF in the false expectation that they were 
joining "Australia's Biggest/Best" kayak fishing forum. The number of active users on here is now probably less than
20, (and I don't mean to denigrate those stalwarts who are still hanging on). There are far better places to log onto
if you require information and/or help and suggestions with yak-fishing.

Fred.


----------



## fisher

freddo2013 said:


> all was sold by the bloke who originally set-up and registered AKFF Fred.


Not quite right Fred. The site was originally owned and set up by "the Mariner". He put a lot of heart and soul into it, got it working OK, but eventually couldn't keep up with moderating the rapidly expanding site. He put it into the hands of Scott, who I think was one of the moderators that offered to help Phil in the early days.


----------



## Dodge

fisher said:


> freddo2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all was sold by the bloke who originally set-up and registered AKFF Fred.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right Fred. The site was originally owned and set up by "the Mariner". He put a lot of heart and soul into it, got it working OK,
Click to expand...

 fisher is correct, and the founder Phil, was a great forum role model as well.


----------



## Southerly

Seems like I have missed all the drama Richo, don't seem to be too many faces I know, I see Cuda is still kicking. That explains why the trip reports have been thin.

David


----------



## Evoids

scater said:


> Call around.
> Open your eyes.
> Maybe we'll see you soon.


 :lol:


----------



## vladimir

Ghost town I wasn't refering too u as a spy I used to work for the government when is was 20 since I left people who work for the government have been spying on me I may sound par anointed of a freak but it's the truth and evry time I join a forum they sign in and read all my post it's becoming less and less now but has been going on for 20 yrs


----------



## Guest

Hi vladimir. I sometimes feel a bit paranoid, too but was relieved when my psychiatrist explained it to me. As best I can remember through the haze of drugs I was on at the time it went something like this "you aren't paranoid, it's just that everyone is picking on you" And do you know what I reckon he was right. Hope this helps old mate.

PS: Do you really think they are really listening in on this conversation? I blame that George Brandy guy for that you know. 

PPS: see how I did that just then vlad, changed the name from Brandis to Brandy to fool those bastards in ISIS. Ergh I mean ASIS. 

PPPS: Oh bugger did it again. :?

PPPPS: Hang on, be back in a minute; someone is knocking on the door.


----------



## vladimir

So funny lol ,


----------



## vladimir

Lol. So funny


----------



## Sparra

I really can't see what the drama is...Would all the nay sayers prefer that the site closed down rather than be sold??? How many of the members that are complaining would have put there hand up to buy the site and keep it in Australia...I would think not too many...The site is still here and I can't notice any major change in the short term so I will leave my bat and ball here and not take it home like a spoiled 6 year old...Don't click on the ads if you don't like them...


----------



## Physhopath

Sparra said:


> How many of the members that are complaining would have put there hand up to buy the site and keep it in Australia.....


That option was not given.

Hence the reaction.



> The site is still here and I can't notice any major change in the short term


Bollocks.


----------



## Sparra

Physhopath said:


> Sparra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the members that are complaining would have put there hand up to buy the site and keep it in Australia.....
> 
> 
> 
> That option was not given.
> 
> Hence the reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site is still here and I can't notice any major change in the short term
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Bollocks.

Sorry about that...There IS nowhere near as much dribble...


----------



## intrepid

Sparra said:


> Sorry about that...There IS nowhere near as much dribble...


ha ha QFT!!! :lol:


----------

